# anybody know?



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I got this from a friend and we think it's for growing plants I would like to find out the technical name for it and how it is used?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like the roll your own style root tabs. If it is that, just inside it deep under your plants.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello Laurie,
the local Hydrophonic shop calls them 
Hydroton Expanded Clay Pellets 
Hydroton Expanded Clay Pellets Grow Big or Go Home!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Is that what they are? Cool. But isn't Hydroton used for emersed growth?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

They are a growing medium for "Tomato"<G> plants in hydroponic gardens.
You put them in a 5 gallon bucket with the started plant in it and either drip irrigate or spay mist if from the bottom.

You can use them in a an aquarium/planter as planting media for the roots to grow into.
Mike former Director of Research & Development Canadian Hydroponics.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Can I use this stuff in the bottom of a terracota pot with some eco-complete over it and small rocks to put plants in for the aquarium?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes you can that is a good application for them.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It would simply act as filler for that application but yes. It's better to be used as a bio filter in a canister because of the porous surface area.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool info. I'll definitely look into using it in my FX5, as filter media is a big part of my budget.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Clown Lover said:


> I got this from a friend and we think it's for growing plants I would like to find out the technical name for it and how it is used?


Hahahaha . See what this "friend" told you . No offense, I am just a joker.

When I first got married, I did get upset at my wife because she kept asking for second opinion regarding things that I told her .

I see myself being referred to as some "friend" more and more in the forum now. I take it as a compliment.

Laurie: I have more of the stuff if you want more next time you come by.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

mikeike said:


> They are a growing medium for "Tomato"<G> plants in hydroponic gardens.
> You put them in a 5 gallon bucket with the started plant in it and either drip irrigate or spay mist if from the bottom.
> 
> You can use them in a an aquarium/planter as planting media for the roots to grow into.
> Mike former Director of Research & Development Canadian Hydroponics.


Really Mike:
- You were an assitant superintendent for a highrise. 
- Director of R&D Canadian Hydroponic

I am impressed


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Hahahaha . See what this "friend" told you . No offense, I am just a joker.
> 
> When I first got married, I did get upset at my wife because she kept asking for second opinion regarding things that I told her .
> 
> ...


You didn't tell her it's was Hydroton, "friend"?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> You didn't tell her it's was Hydroton, "friend"?


Did too  !! Him - one good looking gentleman


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Did too  !! Him - one good looking gentleman


Haha...she was testing us. Certainly caught me. I'd never seen the stuff up close before. I think EDGE had a pic of a potted emersed plant with this stuff in one of his FS threads and I never bothered to look it up. I assume the only advantage is cost? Much cheaper than most planted substrates.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Well the secrets out*

Ever heard the song about "a boy named sue" Hey Gord I just wanted to know what it was called. They taste awful so I knew they weren't jaw breakers! LOL Cheers Laurie


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Heehee  As I say, I have more hydrotons if and when you want a little bit more.

That was a good post - now everyone know what it is good for. Using it as a filter media was just my guess - good one right ?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

YUP IT WAS, right again Gordon!! But I think I'll just use it in the bottom of pots for root space. Cheers Laurie


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I used black lava rock for my planting medium in my first large tank.
it worked well and gave the roots lots of places to anchor into.

I broke it into 1/2 to 3/8" pieces and washed the dust off and put anything less than 1/2 inch into the tank.

the 1 inch pieces went into a large 12" water plant pot to cover my pond pump/filter.
worked great in my pond.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Not going to save that much more compare to plain gravel.

I like them because they are porous and wick water really well without water logging. Doesn't work well for stem plants. Smallest the importer bring in is 8-16mm. They don't have the aquarium grade 4-10 mm. 
Great for java fern, Anubias, echinodorus and some crypts (mainly the readily available crypts from fish store). does well with hygrophila too.

Here is the link to the company that makes them. They have a large variation of the product for different use.

http://easygreen.oekotau.de/produkte_hydroton_en.html


----------

